# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  الظروف التي تشدد عقوية القتل الى الاعدام

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

الظروف التي تشدد عقوية القتل الى الاعدام 


اولاً :- القتل مع سبق الاصرار



عرفته المادة328 بانه القصد المصمم عليه قبل القتل لارتكاب جناية او جنحة يكون غرض المُصر منها ايذاء شخص معين او اي شخص اخر غير معينوجده او صادفه ولو كان القصد معلق على حدوث امر معين او موقوف على شرط .
وعرفه الفقهاء بانه التروي والتدبر قبل الاقدام على ارتكاب الحدث والتفكير في الجريمة تفكيراً هادئاً لايشوبه اي اضطراب .
ومن التعريف نلاحظ ان سبق الاصرار يقوم على عنصرين :

1- العنعر النفسي وهو الهدوء والروية الذي يصاحب تفكير الجاني عند ارتكابه لجريمته وهو العنصر الاهم في هذا الظرف والذي يكشف عن مدى الخطورة الجرمية بحيث يقدم الجاني على فعله بعد ان اتم تفكيره وعزمه بهدوء يسمح له بترديد الفكر بين الاقدام او الحجام وترجيح احدهما و يختلف سبق الاصرار عن القصد الجرمي بان القصد الجرمي العام المكون من العلم و الارادة لارتكاب والفعل و تحقيق التنيجه انه يرتكب بدون تدبر و يكون نتيجة الانفعال و الغضب .

2- العنصر الزمني و هي مرورمدة زمنية بين نشوء الفكره المصمم عليها بذهن الجاني وارتكابها بحيث تكون الفكرة تغلغلت في عقله و تغلغل التصميم عندهوهذا ينم عن الخطورة الجرمية للجاني ولاعبرة بطول هذه المده طولت ام قصرت والقاضي هو من يقدر ذلك لان العبرة ليست بالمدة الزمنيه وانما العبرة بما يقع بتلك المدة من تفكير و تصميم.
لايؤثر بهذا الظرف الغلط بشخص او شخصية المجني عليه او تعلقه بشرط معين او سماح فرصة معينه له لارتكاب فعله.
وهذا ظرف شخصي لا يستفيد منه الا من يتوافر بحقه بحيث اذا كان هناك شركاء او مساهمين فانه لا يسال الا من يتوافر الظرف بحقه اذا كان هناك اتفاق بينهم





ثانيا : وقوع القتل المقصود على احد اصول الجاني 







قرر المشرع الاردني في المادة 328 \3 رفع عقوبة القتل المقصود الى الاعدام اذا ارتكبه الجاني على اصوله واصوله هم الاب وماعلا(جد واب الجد) والام وما علت (جدة او ام الجدة) .
وعلة التجريم واضحه لانها تنم عن مدى خطورت الجاني الاجرامية والنفسية لما فيها من تنكر للميادئ و القيم والعواطف ويدل على الخسه والغدر لما اوصاه الله بهم خيراً ونهانا عن قول اف لهم وينطبق الظرف على الجاني وعلى شريكه لو كان هناك شريك ولو لم يرتبط هذا الشريك باي صلة قرابة بالمجني عليه.
وحدد المشرع اصول الجاني على سبيل الحصر وهم الاب وان علا والام وان علت فاذا وقع القتل على العم ,الخال, الاخت ,فان الظرف المشدد لا يتوافر بحقه
وللمحكمة الاستعانه بكافة طرف الاثبات وبالاغ7لب يتم الاستعانه بفانون الاحوال الشخصية والشريعة الاسلامية ولابد من الملاحظة ان الابن بالتبني لو قتل من تبناه فان الظرف المشدد لايتوافر بحقه لان الشريعة الاسلامية لا تعترف بالتبني و بالنسبة للابن الغير شرعي لو قتل امه فان الظرف يطبق بحقه بينما لو قتل اباه فان الظرف لا يتوافر لان الاسلام لا يعترف البنوة بين الاب و ابنه الغير شرعي و لكنه يعترف بعلاقة البنوه بين الام وابنها الغير شرعي.
واذا وقع فعل القتل فلا يهم الوسيلة التي استخدمها القاتل او الحالة الصحية التي كان عليها المجني عليه سواء كان صحيح ام يعاني مرض حتى لوكان لايرجى الشفاء منه .
ولابد لتوافر الظرف ان يكون الجاني على علم بصفة المجني عليه اي انه احد اصوله وان جهل ذلك فانه يسأل عن جريمة قتل مقصود عادية بدون ظرفها المشدد لان نيته لم تتجه ابتداءً بقتل اصولهوللمجكمة تجديد الظرف ونية القاتل مع ان النية امر غير ظاهر ولكن يمن بيانها من خلال القرائن

----------


## hossamhh2006

شكرا ياباشا موضوع رائع

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

شكرا على الرد

----------

